# Harcore gyms In EastLondon/Walthamstow



## jj11 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've seen most of the gyms around me and they're mostly fitness gyms with treadmills and a few free weights, no powerracks and they don't allow deadlifting. I was just wondering If anyone In this area knows anygyms In walthamstow?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Dunno how far Plaistow is from you but there's one there called Fit For Life, I train there when I'm in the area.


----------



## jj11 (Aug 20, 2011)

Rich-B said:


> Dunno how far Plaistow is from you but there's one there called Fit For Life, I train there when I'm in the area.


That's about an hour away, I could maybe go on a train but there surely must be a few unknown ones close to be, so far I've seen 2 so im gonna check them out tomorrow.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Muscle Works in Bethnal Green.. I'm there on sunday, fantastic gym..


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Beans said:


> Muscle Works in Bethnal Green.. I'm there on sunday, fantastic gym..


Yes I've heard great things about this place, never trained there yet though.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

There is one on Leytonstone high road opposite Iceland. If it is still there


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Get yourself self down to Bodyworks in Tottenham. Isn't many hardcore gyms in Walthamtow left. Pumps Gym classes itself as a "hardcore" gym but quite shabby IMO.

There's also RAW GYM near Bakers Arms.


----------



## jj11 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Get yourself self down to Bodyworks in Tottenham. Isn't many hardcore gyms in Walthamtow left. Pumps Gym classes itself as a "hardcore" gym but quite shabby IMO.
> 
> There's also RAW GYM near Bakers Arms.


Ah yes, I think I saw this when I was driving through leyton, I thought It was a supplement store? I will probably go there, theres a gym next to It called Leyton Leisure Lagoon what I go to but It's crap.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

jj11 said:


> Ah yes, I think I saw this when I was driving through leyton, I thought It was a supplement store? I will probably go there, theres a gym next to It called *Leyton Leisure Lagoon *what I go to but It's crap.


Sounds it too with a name like that, worst name for a gym I've ever heard. :lol:


----------



## jj11 (Aug 20, 2011)

Rich-B said:


> Sounds it too with a name like that, worst name for a gym I've ever heard. :lol:


lol, yeah It's a swimming pool with a gym up-stairs, no-one there trains properly.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

jj11 said:


> Ah yes, I think I saw this when I was driving through leyton, I thought It was a supplement store? I will probably go there, theres a gym next to It called Leyton Leisure Lagoon what I go to but It's crap.


RAW Gym has recently opened, it's got a food area at the front so easy to mistake it as a Supp store if you were just driving past. Leyton Leisure Lagoon is a council gym, definatley not "hardcore" ....lol

Seroiusly mate get down to bodyworks In Tottenham, just around the Tottenham retail Unit( Which was looted..lol) £40 per month or £90 for 3months.


----------



## jj11 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> RAW Gym has recently opened, it's got a food area at the front so easy to mistake it as a Supp store if you were just driving past. Leyton Leisure Lagoon is a council gym, definatley not "hardcore" ....lol
> 
> Seroiusly mate get down to bodyworks In Tottenham, just around the Tottenham retail Unit( Which was looted..lol) £40 per month or £90 for 3months.


Has RAW GYM got everything, like squat rack, deadlifting area etc.

Muscleworks looks really good gonna see how I can get there from where I am.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

jj11 said:


> Has RAW GYM got everything, like squat rack, deadlifting area etc.
> 
> Muscleworks looks really good gonna see how I can get there from where I am.


Muscleworks is the business, honestly mate. I live in north west London so I can't train there regularly, but when I do it's always a good session.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

My mate trains at RAW and yes it has everything. Muscleworks is and excellent gym, but will be quite a commute for you....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Get yourself down to Hercules in Colchester!!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Get yourself down to Hercules in Colchester!!!


are you going to pay for his petrol aswell


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

^seconded


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> are you going to pay for his petrol aswell


Lol don't be a donut, it's pretty hardcore though


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I train at Muscleworks in Bethnal Green and travel an hour to get there it is is muts nuts genuinely. They claim to have produced more champions than any other gym in the UK (puts tin hat on and ducks), and I do know that Ronnie Coleman has trained there and lectured there.

It is an old schol gym that tells you that you MUST deadlift! 

THoroughly recommend it, great people, very helpful and a great atmosphere - well certainly early morning when I train, evening is very packed though until about 8pm, then frees up a little.

Open from 7am to 10 pm.

http://muscleworksgym.co.uk/

Cheers

D


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Lol don't be a donut, it's pretty hardcore though


Quite a distance to travel from East London, just to go gym


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> Quite a distance to travel from East London, just to go gym


Nah it's only up the road, 50 minute drive lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

jj11 said:


> theres a gym next to It called LEYTON LEISURE LAGOON


WTF? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! It sounds like the kind of gym where as you walk in there are pretty boys in all in one pink lycra bodysuits serenading you up the stairs with....

"

Young man, there's no need to feel down.

I said, young man, pick yourself off the ground.

I said, young man, 'cause you're in a new town

There's no need to be unhappy.

Young man, there's a place you can go.

I said, young man, when you're short on your dough.

You can stay there, and I'm sure you will find

Many ways to have a good time.

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a.

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a.

They have everything for you men to enjoy,

You can hang out with all the boys ...

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a.

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a.

You can get yourself cleaned, you can have a good meal,

You can do whatever you feel ...

Young man, are you listening to me?

I said, young man, what do you want to be?

I said, young man, you can make real your dreams.

But you got to know this one thing!

No man does it all by himself.

I said, young man, put your pride on the shelf,

And just go there, to the y.m.c.a.

I'm sure they can help you today.

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a.

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a.

They have everything for you men to enjoy,

You can hang out with all the boys ...

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a.

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a.

You can get yourself cleaned, you can have a good meal,

You can do whatever you feel ...

Young man, I was once in your shoes.

I said, I was down and out with the blues.

I felt no man cared if I were alive.

I felt the whole world was so tight ...

That's when someone came up to me,

And said, young man, take a walk up the street.

There's a place there called the y.m.c.a.

They can start you back on your way.

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a.

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a.

They have everything for you men to enjoy,

You can hang out with all the boys ...

Y-m-c-a ... you'll find it at the y-m-c-a.

Young man, young man, there's no need to feel down.

Young man, young man, get yourself off the ground.

Y-m-c-a ... you'll find it at the y-m-c-a.

Young man, young man, there's no need to feel down.

Young man, young man, get yourself off the ground.

Y-m-c-a ... just go to the y-m-c-a.

Young man, young man, are you listening to me?

Young man, young man, what do you wanna be?"

I need to find this place just so I can get a picture with me in front of the sign, thanks for the laughs I only signed in because I read this, Im going to laugh all the way to sleep:thumbup1: (Appologies for the hijack)


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Theres one on Forest Road opposite the fire station. Dont know the name but there is always a MASSIVE geezer stood outside the front! Monster Gym in Cheshunt is the dogs too, bit further out but well worth it. Leyton Leisure lagoon is ****e.


----------



## Jonna79 (Jul 16, 2011)

where abouts is Raw Gym? cant seem to find any details on it!



Sub-Zero said:


> RAW Gym has recently opened, it's got a food area at the front so easy to mistake it as a Supp store if you were just driving past. Leyton Leisure Lagoon is a council gym, definatley not "hardcore" ....lol
> 
> Seroiusly mate get down to bodyworks In Tottenham, just around the Tottenham retail Unit( Which was looted..lol) £40 per month or £90 for 3months.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Flex gym st james street


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Jonna79 said:


> where abouts is Raw Gym? cant seem to find any details on it!


Lea Bridge Road mate, Near the Bakers Arms.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

One on forest road is pumps


----------



## shahabkalim (Oct 13, 2012)

Bit late to reply , but Pump's Gym on Forest Road has run down over the years but its still pretty hardcore .


----------

